# Art Contest



## GinkitsuneYasha (Aug 15, 2007)

Iâ€™m having an art contest. I want to see what artiest do or come up with my different characters.

I want you as an artist to have fun and play with ideas with my characters; you can do them individually, as a group, or any other wait you like. I have five main characters I like you to work with, but, four out of five I Reference pictures. While my latest character Iâ€™m still working on how she should look, but I have found photos of how her actual markings should look from the real animal itself.

Characters:
Ginkitsune Yasha: She is a nine tailed kitsune. Her body is a darker silverish/gray, while her hair is almost platinum silver/gray. Her ears are fully black with a white tiger spot on them, she haves the gloves and socks of a fox, her tail tips are solid black. On her back there are six black strips that show that she is part tiger. On her muzzle there are three marks, her skin is black, and lastly there is strips on her breasts (if you do her naked). Her eyes are ice blue as shown in the Reference pictures.

http://www.furaffinity.info/view/500929/
http://www.furaffinity.info/view/446460/

~*~*~*~
Kage Kaji Youkai: He is a nine tailed kitsune as well; he is Ginâ€™s twin brother. But is the inverse version of Gin, where he is all black, with silver markings all over. But, his skin is also black (so you know if you want to draw him nude). He also haves ice blue eyes as shown in the Reference picture.

http://ginkitsuneyasha.deviantart.c.....oukai-18155423

~*~*~*~
Dyani: She is a jet black, white tail deer. She is a young doe so she still haves between 4 to 6 stops on her back yet to lose, and the spots on her back are white. Her hair is a deep purple color and her eyes are a bright emerald color.

http://www.furaffinity.info/view/541921/

~*~*~*~
Niji Sakura: Niji is my Herm chanter and shi is a unicorn/pegasus/dragon mix. Shi is jet black with silver wings, silver tips ears, and thee silver marks on hir muzzle. Hir mane and tail are rainbow color, hir eyes are emerald green. Hir left wing is all feathery like a Pegasusâ€™ wing, and hir right wing is skin and scalely like a dragonâ€™s wing. Also Niji haves a horn from her dragon/unicorn blood, but I donâ€™t suspect it to look like a typical unicorn horn like in the sketch, so you are welcome to make it look however you want it to look like. As shown in the sketch reference.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v.....ijiSakura2.jpg

~*~*~*~
Venom: She is an Aardwolf, a breed of hyena, but I donâ€™t have a reference picture of her just yet. But I do have animal pictures to help get the general idea. What she should look like, expect that her fur is green, her strips are a darker green and her hair on her head is just as dark as her strips and her eyes are purple. On her left shoulder is a canine skull with a bone, and needle crossed over each other (as cross bones would be like), she haves three earrings on each ear, on her left hip (if you have her nude) there is a Celtic cross there, and her skin is purple.

http://www.affordableafricanhunting.....s/aardwolf.jpg

Fur only puffs up like this when frightened:
http://www.lioncrusher.com/images/aardwolf.jpg

~*~*~*~
So have fun and do as you please with my characters have them look cute, silly, sexy, professional, dual, or whatever you want. Then contest starts as soon as I can get at lest four people to join it, after I get the needed artist Iâ€™ll come up when it will end.

For the winnings of this contest:
1st place: 2 Commissions of your choice
2nd place: 1 Commission of your choice
3rd place: A colored Sketch Commission
If I had money I would offer it, but Iâ€™m just giving artist a chance to win free commissions from me since I have notice some who like to have some commissions from me, but donâ€™t have the money. So here is your chance, so take it while my contest is running.

You are welcome to start right away on the art work after four artist are listed here.

List of Artist:

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

I'm working on two Art contest pictures. But, I'll still take two more people and add them on the waiting list with Topher if you are wanting a commission from me still.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

I'm only doing three at a time, so hurry! No placeholders, please. Wait 'till the first three are done to ask for something. Because that's really annoying... *Commission Information*

Status: open, but no more humans please

1: Topher_Fox - working on
2:
3:

Avatars: $1

Sketches are $1

Colored Sketch: $1.50

Color Pencil Character and/or simple background Colored: $2

Multiple characters and/or simple background Colored: $2.50

Digital art Character and/or simple background Colored: $3

Multiple characters and/or simple background Colored: $3.50

All payments through pay-pal - GinkitsuneYasha2 at hotmail dot com
(spelled out to stop spaming.)

I'm doing the commissions rather cheaply since I haven't really done commissions before expect for friends. So come and get them while they are Cheap!

Sorry, no full-page commissions, please. Iâ€™m just doing this for an extra buck. Prices not negotiable. PLEASE PROVIDE A REFERENCE FOR ALL CHARACTERS. Donâ€™t expect anything extremely detailed; Iâ€™d like to keep these simple. If you would like to have the original or a print mailed to you, there will be an additional $2 fee for mailing. U.S. only, please. I reserve the right to reject requests if I feel I cannot complete them or for whatever reason.

Please post in my journal comments if your wanting a commission from me! Then leave me a FA PM since my e-mail doesn't always like other people's e-mails.


----------



## Janglur (Aug 16, 2007)

Don't contests have prizes and stuff?
I'm confused.


Looks more like 'I'm taking comissions' to me.


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Aug 16, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Don't contests have prizes and stuff?
> I'm confused.
> 
> 
> Looks more like 'I'm taking comissions' to me.



the prizes are listed, these are it.

For the winnings of this contest:
1st place: 2 Commissions of your choice
2nd place: 1 Commission of your choice
3rd place: A colored Sketch Commission

The Commissions are my own artwork as your winnings, meaning I do your character or characters, as if you requested a true commission from me, but instead of paying me you get the commissions free, unless you happen to want the orginal then all you have to pay is the shiping and handling.


----------



## Janglur (Aug 16, 2007)

Ah, now it makes sense.

I guess I got lost in the text forest somewhere.  And it's so late at night, I laid down beside a T and fell asleep.


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Aug 16, 2007)

Its okay, it happens


----------

